# I'm hooked!



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Like I have done for the last 20+ years, i set up my usual holiday season HO layout in my RC shop. This year, I finally had enough 12" radius curves to do a 4 lane layout. At first it was approx 35 feet feet per lane Tyco and we had a blast on it. Then I bought a Tomy internation set, sold the cars and expanded the layout to approx 55 feet per lane using tomy to LL to Tyco adapters. I have been reading the posts in the slot cars forum daily for about two months and I am amazed by the detail on some of the layouts and the custom project cars. Nice work by all. I was especially inspired by Scott V's track!

Two weeks ago, figuring that I had my HO fix for the year, I finally took it down and inventoried the track pieces so that I could use the tracker software to dream up a good layout for next year. I stored everything away and figured I would focus back on RC carpet oval racing which is my usual winter hobby. After a week of not having the HO layout setup, I coudn't stand it. I need to hAve a permanant HO layout I decided to set it all back up, but bigger and better. The result of the first day's work is in the photos. I can't wait to get it up an running. For the temp layout, I just soldered wires to the metal stripS on the bottom of the Tyco power terminal tracks spaced throughout the layout as my power taps. I have been following the other threads on the power taps with great interest. I like the idea of just slipping copper tabs along side the rails. I have been soldering electronics for years and still fear melting the plastic track if I solder directly tot he rails. 

The new layout is on two tables, one is 4 x 8, the other is 4 x 9. They are at different elevations and overlap on one corner. Each lane is 67.02' I plan to have 4 power taps. The differerence in elevation from the highest track to the lowest is about 15". I will try to post pics as I progress.


Anyway, thanks for causing me to dive head first back into slots in a big way!! It's all your fault! At least that is what I will tell my wife.  

Had some trouble resizing the photos to get the to upload. I hope that they are big enough.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks good Double D, I like the long straights and elevations. I tried the tables at different heights too and soon brought them both back to level.

I'm suprised it took ya so long to get really hooked, guess the RC stuff must of really kept ya occupied.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Once you go 4....you only want more...


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks. I have been racing HO cars since I was a kid. I got into RC about 15 years ago and only found an interest in the slot cars around the holidays. This year, it stuck!

4 lanes are definitely the way to go. Over the years, I have bought lots of Tyco track off of ebay, I have a million 9" 90 degree curves, but never seemed to get enough 12" radius curves to make a large 4 laner. I never found any 6" Tyco curves on ebay until the "aftermarket' ones showed up lately. They are expensive compared to Tomy. The Tomy/AFX system has such a better selection of track sections. 

So Tycoarm, why did you go back to the same elevation?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

doubledeuce said:


> So Tycoarm, why did you go back to the same elevation?


For me I guess it was a lot easier to get a layout down tweak it a bit then work on the elevated areas afterwards. The raised table sort of hancuffed me into thinking I could only lay the track down a certain way.

But hey that just me, do what's best for your situation it could just work out for you so stick with your plan no need to rush anything.

And I couldn't agree with you more about the 4 lanes even if your not running all of the lanes the track just has that realistic look to it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking good you're on your way!  

I found inspiration in such tracks as LeManzoco and the Portugal track years ago, found in magazines and the early Scale Auto Journals. Nice to know I've inspired a few out there with the HO bug. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Soldering rails*

Here's a tip I learn from all the gurus years ago. Take a wet cloth or sponge and place the track with the bottom side up on it . The sponge/cloth will act as a heat sink. Practice with all those 9 in curves. Raunchy


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Rauncy

Yes, I have been practicing on the 9" curves and have gotten pretty good at it.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DD,
Great looking so far. Please keep posting pix as you add on if you don't mind. Thanks, rr
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Been working on getting the wooden roadbeds secured. Just started on the wiring. Once the track is up an running, I will add more pics.


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

My track in finally up and running. The long "super stretch" (shamlessly stole that name from Daytona) is awesome. I have 15" radious turns before and after the long straight so the top speed at teh end fo the straight is amazing! I have only run magnet cars on it so far. The underpass drive my cat nuts. he can't figure out where the car disappears to. 

I have three power taps and no dead spots in any lane.

I will post some more pics once I have it cleaned up some.


----------

